
The Unraveling of America - Balgair
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/political-commentary/covid-19-end-of-american-era-wade-davis-1038206/
======
afarviral
I dont know exactly why but the almost poetic style of this piece resonated
with me.

Im curious about the militarisation of China in recent times. Given the
example that China has largely been "at peace" (not warring) as compared with
the US, is this actually true? Are they largely defensive/Peaceful? What about
the recent stuff with India and Japan over borders?

Also, whats next for the US then? After Trump, Corona...are the Americans
waking up to something?

